# Bea Arthur saying what needs to be said



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2015)

[video]https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/rsrc.php/v2/y4/r/-PAXP-deijE.gif[/video]


----------



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm sorry I don't have much experience adding video clips and this one doesn't seem to work. I'll try to fix it


----------



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2015)

Try this

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205484180891376[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 14, 2015)

Good one, Josiah.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 14, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm sorry I don't have much experience adding video clips and this one doesn't seem to work. I'll try to fix it



Remove the s from https and it will work.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2015)

I love the Golden girls and I've been watching  since the show was first aired in the 80's when I was only in my 20's or early 30's  and for the last 20 years watching the reruns ..I could probably act out the script by now but I never tire of the show. The co-incidence tho' with this very clip from the show is that particular episode was shown on tv here just 2 days ago for the umpteenth time ..

It's funny because when I watched it as Young Thang, I loved it for it's sheer comedy value...these were 'old' people but they were funny..now I watch it at the age I am now which is the same age as they were then, and can relate to everything that's happening to them ( well p'haps not Blanche if you get my drift ) LOL..


----------



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Holly for your thoughtful observations. I certainly enjoyed the show too, but then Bea Arthur's personae (I guess she's had the same personae in several sitcoms) is just classic mature Jewish princess.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 14, 2015)

Well whoever wrote that script and put those words in Bea's mouth, knew a truth many will never know.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 14, 2015)

Way. To. Go.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I love the Golden girls and I've been watching  since the show was first aired in the 80's when I was only in my 20's or early 30's  and for the last 20 years watching the reruns ..I could probably act out the script by now but I never tire of the show. The co-incidence tho' with this very clip from the show is that particular episode was shown on tv here just 2 days ago for the umpteenth time ..
> 
> It's funny because when I watched it as Young Thang, I loved it for it's sheer comedy value...these were 'old' people but they were funny..now I watch it at the age I am now which is the same age as they were then, and can relate to everything that's happening to them ( well p'haps not Blanche if you get my drift ) LOL..



Yes, I agree Holly, loved the show then and still enjoy it now and again when I come across it some late nights.  Though, I can relate to some of it, I still don't feel as if I'm in their age group, I guess, I'm stuck in time so to speak, except for relating to their aches and pains, not that I'm on board with all the way.  LOL!  I adore those women and have always been a fan of Bea Arthur's, may she forever RIP.

Josiah, that was a great clip.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 14, 2015)

This is an excellent post, Josiah, but oddly enough I saw a doctor today and my experience was exactly the opposite of Bea Arthur's character.  The nature of my ailment is personal but I'll just say the symptoms involve pain and are fairly common.  The doctor I consulted is a conventional family doctor practicing in a major medical facility, University of CA at San Diego.  I expected she'd stifle a yawn, Rx something, and move me along on the assembly line.  But she listened carefully, examined me, did a couple of simple tests (results to be forthcoming) and recommended a simple remedy that can be found in most kitchen cabinets (no, not baking soda).  I was skeptical but went home and tried it.  I feel 100% better!


----------

